# Moonrise Kingdom



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Moonrise Kingdom - You need to see this movie - I'm still smiling!

Got a 94 at RottenTomatoes - I wonder how anybody could've given this a bad rating.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I haven't seen it (and probably won't), but I can see why people would give it a bad rating - I don't really care for Wes Anderson or his movies.

Rushmore - Eh
Royal Tenenbaums - OK
Life Aquatic - Hated it
Darjeeling Limited - Hated it

I'm not really into quirky.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The film is real art, not rehashed car chases and the like. Plus, it has a plot.

Give me this film vs. The Avengers (which I also enjoyed), and I'll take Moonshine every time.


----------

